# Should I Take My Boat in Salt?



## squirrelstalker5 (Jan 23, 2008)

I was thinking about doing some bay fishing this spring.  I've got an 18' G3 aluminum center console with a 90 horse Yamaha.  I know the standard proceedures with flushing the motor...what else can I do to protect the boat?  Or should I not put it in salt period?


----------



## puredrenalin (Jan 23, 2008)

If your going for the day, go for it, chase em all day, when you pull it out, there is stuff called "Salt X" or something like that, its a concentrate so follow the dilution steps, but works awesome and the rinse with fresh water, then youll be good to go!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 23, 2008)

Wash it really well, flush the motor, and don't worry about it.  If you are dunking your trailer, you will definitely shorten it's life.


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yea...my trailer is painted so I know that it will rust pretty fast.  Do yall think the boat would be ok in the water for 2 or 3 days or should I pull it out and wash every day?


----------



## puredrenalin (Jan 23, 2008)

Youll be fine....just rinse/wash it well when you get it home!! Be sure to rinse trailer also!! Brakes, axles, ect....


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks...just don't want to ruin my rig.


----------



## CAL (Jan 23, 2008)

When I fished salt water,I would back my rig down into the river on the way home and let my engine run and submerge my trailer to wash off the salt.Worked pretty good for me but ya might as well get ready,the salt will take it's toll no matter what you do.


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Jan 23, 2008)

That's what I've heard.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jan 23, 2008)

squirrelstalker5 said:


> I was thinking about doing some bay fishing this spring.  I've got an 18' G3 aluminum center console with a 90 horse Yamaha.  I know the standard proceedures with flushing the motor...what else can I do to protect the boat?  Or should I not put it in salt period?




Make sure to wash and rinse you tackle too
eyelets reels etc etc etc.
Salt water left on will make a mess of them in time..
You will be alright if you follow the advice given on the
trailer ,axel too...

BCW


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 23, 2008)

CAL said:


> When I fished salt water,I would back my rig down into the river on the way home and let my engine run and submerge my trailer to wash off the salt.Worked pretty good for me but ya might as well get ready,the salt will take it's toll no matter what you do.



This is great advice.

You can not wash the inside of the beams of the trailer with a hose.

When I dunked mine in the salt, I would back the trailer down in a lake, let it sit for a couple of seconds, pull up, let the water drain, back down again, and repeat a couple of times.

don't try this when there is a line for the ramp.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 23, 2008)

Saltwater will eat trailer leaf springs bad.  Had then collapse on me while pulling a boat.  Rusted all the way through.  Just wash it good.  Having said that, use and enjoy your boat in saltwater.  I usemy aluminum jon boat with merc jet prop as well as my bay boat in saltwater for a week at a time.  Just flush it really well, or better yet, put it in a lake and run it and your fine.


----------



## Bobhica (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't make too much of a deal about saltwater on the boat.  I fish the bays every weekend and rinse off when I'm done.  I flush the motor for about 5 minutes and I have never had any issues.  The trailer is another issue though.  If you have a freshwater lake around you, I would definitely take "FishingAddict's" advice!


----------



## potsticker (Jan 23, 2008)

No litle salt trip is going to ruin your g3. I think boxcall has it pegged. everyone washes the boat and trailor, forgets about rods ,reels, ect. Get a little spray in your tacklebox and watch $ dissappear.


----------



## DonAltman3 (Jan 23, 2008)

*I agree*

I do a combination of both when I take my inshore boat out.... If possible I usually start off up river and go into the salt and on the way back I am running back through fresh .    I then let the motor run a little longer while loading my truck up.

If this isn't an option since I don't live near the water when I do get back home (about an hour and a half away or so) I take the boat around a couple of times in the lake  leaving the trailer submerged the whole time.

Also I wanted to comment on the tackle box and the fishing reels.. I make a point when I am fishing from a public boat ramp (like at Keatons) to take my reels out of the boat and over to the outdoor shower usually at the bathrooms.. I rinse them off immediatly.. I also open my box and rinse it out.  People look at me crazy but I have never ruined any reels..  I spray a little spray lube on them afterwards and I'm ready to go.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 23, 2008)

I had a '87 18ft. fisher v-hull, 110 johnson, painted trailer.
Fished in salt water at least 12 times a year, most years more.  

I sold the boat 2 years ago and  the guy that bought is still running it.

Just rinse everthing good and flush the motor as everyone has said.


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Jan 23, 2008)

This is all really good info.  I'll be fishing with some penn reels that are made for the salt...but I'll make sure to clean them up really good.  

Now...how's the fishing around Apalachicola in the begining of March?


----------



## duckcrazy (Jan 24, 2008)

Took my boat in salt water a couple of years ago. I washed everything real good, but didn't think about washing down the anchor mates, trolling motor foot control and cables. Have some trouble with them on the next trip. Been back several times since and washed EVERYTHING upon returning. Haven't had any trouble since.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 24, 2008)

put a little diesel fuel in a insect sprayer and spray a coat on the trailer let it dry on and I garantee you want have any rust problem.


----------



## captbrian (Jan 24, 2008)

poohbear said:


> put a little diesel fuel in a insect sprayer and spray a coat on the trailer let it dry on and I garantee you want have any rust problem.



but you might have a problem with the FWC for the slick you leave at the ramp.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 24, 2008)

captbrian said:


> but you might have a problem with the FWC for the slick you leave at the ramp.



I was wondering about that one too.


----------



## capt stan (Jan 24, 2008)

captbrian said:


> but you might have a problem with the FWC for the slick you leave at the ramp.



 Yep they would get ya good for that one.


The salt WILL hurt something overtime I promise!!!!


Now if you have a Steel trailer....one time is too many at the ramp IMHO.. Your boat best of luck to ya.


----------



## duckcrazy (Jan 24, 2008)

It will costs you a few bucks but there are a number of places that have cranes/lifts to put your boat in. This will keep your trailer out of the salt. Twenty bucks now or thousands later replacing a trailer. Remember, even aluminium trailers usually have steel springs. Just a thought.


----------



## grim (Jan 24, 2008)

The boat will be fine if you rinse like everyone said, but the trailer will go fast, no matter what.  When it does, replace it with galvanized or alum.  Pay attention to the bunk mounting hardware.  It always seems to go first for me.


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll look into the crane idea...thanks.


----------



## fireant21 (Jan 28, 2008)

put in up river at the railroad trestle outside Apalachicola and run down to the bay. The water there has been fairly brakish up till about last month, but with the recent rains the salinity there is down a good bit.  Most reds and trout will be in the creeks still then anyhow. Just a thought.


----------

